

ReceiptLoader - flexterra
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/receiptloader/id447701411?ref=hn

======
ednc
I like the concept, but $7/Month for the base plan seems like another
subscription I just don't want to deal with (and a bit more than I would be
willing to pay)

You should consider an annual pricing plan, and a lower rate. (I pay $45/year
for evernote, and it solves a lot more pain points for me)

Again, like the concept, so please take this as the constrictive feedback it
is meant to be.

~~~
foobarbazetc
Evernote has $93M in funding...

Just saying. :)

I wouldn't pay $7/m for this service though. :)

------
scrrr
I always thought that the problem with all those data tracking apps (for
example "Dayta") was that it took so much time to enter the data so that after
a while the user wouldn't care. If this really solves the problem (can't try,
I'm an Android user) then I wish them much success. Android-port anyone?

~~~
pabloiv
Yup, we extract the Venue, purchase total, and assignit a category, in about 3
minutes. We're working on an android app, but before that we'll probably have
a submit by email solution. Would that be enough for you if it were available?

~~~
cleverjake
would be for me

~~~
pabloiv
Awesome. We'll double our efforts!

------
dkarl
I can see how this would be nice for people who prefer cash over cards, but it
seems like a lot of work unless you're tracking expenses for reimbursement.
I'd rather just use credit and debit cards and let an app like Mint handle the
categorization and bookkeeping.

------
pabloiv
Hi HN, I'm part of the team here at receiptloader. if you have any questions,
please ask anything you'd like.

~~~
arcdrag
There's lots of people out there that simply don't use cash anymore. Does this
service have anything to offer people like me that mint doesn't already offer?
I see the use if you make most of your purchases in cash...just not otherwise.

~~~
wccrawford
I dunno about you, but while my credit card company does itemize my
transactions, they don't provide any sort of reporting tool to track how I
spent my money. (They do provide a CSV export, which is suddenly looking like
something I should try to analyze.)

~~~
arcdrag
Mint does a pretty good job in analysis. It categorizes anything I spend at
Schnucks for example as "Groceries" and allows you to track how much you've
spent this month compared to previous months and such. It only fails in
purchases from places like Wal-Mart, where what you purchase can vary wildly.

------
humblepie
This is really looking cool. But now I have to ask for receipts when I get
doughnuts.

~~~
pabloiv
The Late great Mich Hedberg:
[http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/9/28/mitch-hedberg-
on-...](http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/9/28/mitch-hedberg-on-donut-
receipts-158599)

------
MabelV
Great application.I was a beta tester, my car was stolen with just purchased
merchandise.I got the receipts for the insurance claim from the application.

------
rowesk
Can I add custom fields (i.e. to search for and collect a 10 digit
alphanumeric tracking number on postage receipts, por example)?

------
tzm
Similar site: <http://ShoeBoxed.com>

------
Kwpolska
I want this on Android. According to their website, it will be here soon.

~~~
pabloiv
We'll have the android app out probably within the next couple of months. In
the meantime we're working on a submit by email utility which should be ready
much sooner.

~~~
budu3
Can you explain what you mean by submit by email utility? Do you mean a web
app that allows you to submit receipts via email?

